
Julia: Abstraction in Technical Computing (2015) [pdf] - tosh
https://github.com/JeffBezanson/phdthesis/blob/master/main.pdf
======
snicker7
I would love to see a complete corpus of Julia-related academic papers. Quite
a bit of Julia (both core language and libraries) rely on bleeding-edge
research (e.g. depth-first task scheduling algorithm).

~~~
eigenspace
There's a nice list here:
[https://julialang.org/research/](https://julialang.org/research/)

